# sugar scrubs



## PippiL (Feb 1, 2012)

I have made sugar scrubs for a while, but I would like to try different ingredients.
I always read about polysorbates,cetyl alcohol and what not.
My questions are:
what is the difference between polysorbate 20 and 80?
And what is important to use for your scrubs, to cut down the greasiness?
I use to have a great site to look up for recipes, but my computer broke down and I can't remember the site.I t was not swift monkey.
Thanks


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't remember the difference between polysorbate 20 and 80, but it is used so you can mix water and oil together.  I think you would want 20.  I used it for room spray, to mix water/alcohol with EO/FO.  That way there was no oil sitting on top that had to be mixed in with every use.  I hope this helps a little!


----------



## paillo (Feb 1, 2012)

if you make cp or hp, have you tried making sugar scrubbies out of the leftovers / ugly fugglies? they're fabulous, and if you like the natural stuff you can make them out of your natural soaps. i can look up the recipe if you're interested, but basically it's a 1-2-3 parts mix. 1 part oils or butter, 2 parts soap shreds, 3 parts sugar. easy peasy and wonderful


----------



## PippiL (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks, I would love to get a recipe


----------



## Fragola (Feb 2, 2012)

In my mind, scrubs are a massage product, not a cleaning product. Not sure it's a good idea to put a lot of soap into it. 

Not sure about the greasiness, maybe you could make it drier, or incorporate the sugar into some lotion which is less greasy.


----------



## ToniD (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the scrubs with soap in them    as with so many things, it is a matter of what you like.   But for me they are a great balance of oils for softening and soap to keep them from just being too greasy.


----------



## PippiL (Feb 2, 2012)

scrubs for me,are  cleaning and exfoliating products, which you gently massage around your skin.I love my scrubs with glycerin soap in it, just want to explore different possibilities,ideas.


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2012)

this is from Mayren, who, sadly, i haven't seen online in ages:


Mayren's Sugar Scrub Cubes - using CP/HP soap Shreds
Mayren's Sugar Scrub Cubes using
CP/HP Soap shreds the 1-2-3's Method
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The 1-2-3's are measured in parts. This way you can resize the recipe as you need.

1 TBS - Oils/Butters total
2 TBS - CP/HP Soap Shreds (chopped fine)
3 TBS - Sugars (I mix white and raw sugars for texture)

- In a microwave safe container, combine Oils with Soap (and colorant) and heat in short bursts. Stir in-between bursts until the mix is smooth but not burnt.
(you can add a little of the sugar in this to make the base more compliant in the next step)

- To your hot base add the Sugar.
3 TBS if half your oils are hard butters
4 TBS if your oils are all liquid
5 TBS if your oils are all Thin liquids or if you want a super crumbly cube.

- Quickly add the FO/EO after the sugar is starting to incorporate and cool down the mix

- Mix until the batch looks like a dough ball of sorts. If it's not a dough ball then your bars may not firm up as well.
(- Please note that if you added mostly hard butters the batch should still look like a dough ball but softer and less firm until completely cooled. -)

- Put the mix into your mold. (i like silicone molds and use a stainless spoon for smoothing the tops of my cubes while in the mold)

- Put the mold into the freezer for about 5 to 10 minutes then pop out and let air dry for a day or so before storing in a dry and preferably airtight container.

((( Preservative may be added if you personally feel you want to but it is not usually necessary in this anhydrous formula. I do occasionally use the Optiphen preservative with these cubes for my own various personal reasons )))


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 2, 2012)

paillo - Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PippiL (Feb 3, 2012)

yes, thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## Padamae (Feb 4, 2012)

I really want to make these. I am considering making them now. But I have work know them am.


----------



## secondspring (Feb 6, 2012)

I just made these sugar scrubs following that 1-2-3 recipe... Genius! They turned out perfect!! And it was a great way to get rid of some old soap+FOs that faded in regular CP. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 15, 2012)

PippiL said:
			
		

> scrubs for me,are  cleaning and exfoliating products, which you gently massage around your skin.I love my scrubs ...



I agree, and I love the way they leave my skin feeling.


----------



## SkinLover (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello fellow gloop 'n' glop creationists!

Just joined this informative forum after being a 'lurker' for a while, and coming across this particular discussion, to which I really wanted to add my 'two cents worth'.

I know some (including my supplier) may frown at me for using PS20 in sugar scrubs (instead of PS80 or 85), but in all honesty, customers and I collectively prefer the way it rinses oils gently away, while leaving just enough that skin feels lightly moisturised, rather than 'smooth, but dry' after a shower.

I've made a variety of emulsified scrubs and solid scrub bars from various blog sites, but customers and I felt slightly less than not-remotely-excited about them.  

However, having said that, it's only fair to admit that we _are_ an 'older age group' (think rebellious baby boomers) who live in a country of barbarically drying summer heat (think 'furnace'), so we _do_ tend to favour all things moisturising.

My formula tends to be fairly simple and normally includes EVOO, Avocado, Grapeseed, Rice Bran and Caster Oils, PS20 (at 10%), with sugar and/or salt (depending on individual preferences) at usually 100% of the oil base - although I do kind of 'eyeball' the mix to make sure it's loose enough to glide out of the packaging).  

This type of formulation enables me to package the scrubs into 200ml flip top Malibu Tubes, which we all hail the invention of, for ease of use and lack of water entering the mix (admittedly, our dexterity isn't what it used to be, so fussing and fumbling about with slippery jars and lids in the shower kind of gets our collective goat a bit).  

Malibu Tubes also mean that due to the lack of water entering the product, they can be a bit more 'natural', because I don't need to use traditional preservatives in them, using, instead, GSE and Vit E.

SkinLover


----------



## juicybath (Nov 22, 2012)

I just made a quick batch of these last night to try out. This morning I realized I probably shouldn't have used my castile soap for the base- no lather! I will try again using a different bar. I've got lots of fuglies lying around anyway. As far as the process for making the solid scrubs, I prefer using M&P because it melts to liquid and it's a much faster process. 
I like having a way to use up some fugly CP bars though...


----------



## lsg (Nov 22, 2012)

One of my favorite salt scrubs uses melt & pour, sweet almond oil, Epsoms salts and fragrance.  Here is a link to one of my favorite sites that discusses polysorbate 20 vs 80


----------

